# pricing for website usage?



## lisa_13 (Nov 21, 2009)

a company in canada asked me for a quote to take photos of their product (security posts) outside of the local hospital here..i know i should quote them a price for my time + their use on the web.

this is their website at the moment (http://www.bollards.ca/bollards/R-7736-Bollard), so i assume they would be wanting to use the photos here as well. the hospital is in weymouth, mass. i've never done anything like this so i have no clue what to charge.

any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, beyond your Creative Fee (time, talent, equipment rental (them renting yours) etc). Commercial use licenses for online images run about $250 per image, per year. If you think they may want to use the images for a longer time period you can negotiate a renewal fee now, rather than in a years time. That makes it easier for the company to budget next year.

Of course, if they want additional types of usage, they have to pay more.

Since you're in Canada be sure your contract stipulates you retain copyright to the images. If they insist on owning the copyrights to the images, then $10,000 or so per image would be a fair price, above and beyond your Creative Fee. 

Look at the software package fotoQuote Pro and visit the web site www.ASMP.org and click on the "Business Resources" tab on the left.


----------



## astrostu (Nov 21, 2009)

I usually try to get an estimate for the price I should charge by looking at a similar image and usage at corbis.com (a stock photo site that many pro advertisers will use).  Just make a free account and then look for a similar photo and select the usage.


----------



## jubb (Nov 24, 2009)

$250 per photo per year.  Man I gotta get into commercial photography.


----------



## Christos_2006 (Nov 24, 2009)

Keith pretty much summed it up from a very high level point of view. It's the details that have to get ironed out. Quick question do you have a commercial contract in place? This is the number one gotcha that most individuals do not have in place when they are approached for commercial shoots.


----------

